# Ph Too Low 2



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok so i got my ph back up to normal 6.7 amm-0ppm,nitrites 0ppm and nitrates stayed high n wouldnt come down at about 80ppm. Ive stayed at that since sept 28th now this week i do a check and see my ph is now down again to 6, ammonia super high at 4ppm , nitrites 0ppm and nitrates still 80 ppm. I dont know why the only thing ive done between then was add 2 wisteria plants and a lilly pad which both are growing really well too. could i just be overstocked?

I have a 112 gallon tank
My fish are 5-7" and 1-5" all reds 
My filtration is 1 ac 110 with the foam and 2 biomax inserts
whispers 60 and 40 for total gph of 1000


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

You obviously need to increase your water changes. If a 50% water change once a week isnt cutting it, then I would do 2 30-40% water changes a week. Make sure you are removing all uneatten foods right away and that you are doing deep gravel vacs at least once a week.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

ive never done A 50% water change, i do 25% weekly


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Bump it up to 50% and see if that helps. Do you gravel vac?

Also, I am not a fan of just HOB's on a tank over 55G. It might have 1000GPH but its all about the amount of filter media in the filter. HOB's do not allow alot of filter media for the bacteria. I always recommend a canister jammed pack full of media, you could also use your AC110 with it too!


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

yah i gravel vac weekly with my water changes. I have 2 bio max inserts in the ac 110 and also i have bio max in the whisper 60 the 40 i have the carbon in the pouch. You think even with that i just cant handle the bio-load


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Carbon is only required when removing medications and no I do not think you have enough filter media. I am running an FX5 with 5L of ceramic biorings and an Eheim 2028 with 5L of Bioballs on my 125G. It once housed 24 juvie reds 3" and then 12 6" reds with no problems at all. I would seriously look into adding a canister.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

ok thanks a lot man i was looking at a wet/dry but a canister would be a lot easier


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Np, you want something that can hold alot of media and have good GPH. I seriously recommend the FX5







Its a shopvac on steroids


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

ok yah i have a 40 gallon empty aquarium i waS gonna build my own wet/dry but that seems way better thanks man


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

is it possible to just up my biomedia? i have the 2 bio max inserts in the ac 110 but ive read that people say bio balls or even pot scrubbers are better and will hold more beneficial bacteria, would those hold more then the bio max ?


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Scrubbers are ok on DIY wet/dry setups.
But its more of the "cheap" way to go.

Your proplem requires more water changes and a better filter.
HOB style filter dont do a great job even if they are rated for a high GPH.
It means nothing. They simply dont hold enough filter media.

KLS hit it right on, 
you need a canistor or a wet/dry filter for your application.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

just wanted to thank everyone for their help


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Why do you feel 6 pH is too low?
I'd love to have a pH of 6.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

my rbp's eyes get cloudy and sometimes turn white when my ph goes down, although at the same time my ammonia goes up to like 4ppm so that might be it too. Id rather be like my tap 6.6 id feel safer not being so acidic


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I just checked the PH in my tank and it's at 6.0 and my rhom seems to love it. then again I have 0 ammo,0nitrire and 15 nitrate.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

ksis nailed your problem imo, there's nothing more to say, good luck.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

6.0 ph is perfect...Evidently ur tank isn't cycled if ur ammonia keeps spiking and you ph keeps diving...Sounds like its still cycling bud. Get an eheim or a fx5 for a cannister and that should helo alot


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If your ammonia level is at 4ppm... that's ultra-toxic.

Your problem is the ammonia, not the pH.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

Yah i got the fx5 like a week ago. right away the ammonia dropped to .50 n now its at 0.
ph 6 
amm 0ppm
nitrites 0ppm
nitrates 80ppm but thats still dropping now, it was somewhere between 80-160ppm before i got the fx5
my rbp's eyes are now clearing up too
thanks for the help evone


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Sounds like your parameters are ideal... nitrates a little high, but water changes will take care of that.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks man its been a battle


----------

